# Sarge and the squad of fawn hunks



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Let's try this again; the first time I put these photos up several came out wa-a-y too big, as did the message window.

These boys are 5 mo. old, fully grown, are getting very bulky, and one or two of them are going to be bred very soon. My extraction of the recessives went like clockwork, after I lost all my fawns in the accident, and I am well pleased with these boys. I'd prefer that they not be any chunkier than they are, but I have little control over that.


----------



## jaroslava (May 16, 2010)

They are very beautiful! :love1


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## varuscelli (Jul 17, 2012)

moustress said:


> Let's try this again; the first time I put these photos up several came out wa-a-y too big, as did the message window.
> 
> These boys are 5 mo. old, fully grown, are getting very bulky, and one or two of them are going to be bred very soon. My extraction of the recessives went like clockwork, after I lost all my fawns in the accident, and I am well pleased with these boys. I'd prefer that they not be any chunkier than they are, but I have little control over that.


Moustress,

May I ask what you call this color mouse?

It looks a lot like one we just got for my daughter, and I have no real idea how to describe her color.

Thanks!

Al


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It's a standard pied fawn. Without the white it's a fawn self. Finns might call it straw, the newer AFRMA standards calls it orange.

What would you call the one I named Sarge?:


----------



## varuscelli (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you, moustress.

The one we have looks like this (the color varies a bit depending on the light source when I take photos).










Same mouse looks a bit different in this photo (a camera white balance thing).










Pied fawn, do you think?

Al


----------



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

Gorgeous! They look pretty playful


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

varuscelli does your mouse have red eyes or black? fawns have red.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yupper. Orange with red eyes = red; and I think yours has black eyes?


----------



## varuscelli (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks! Black eyes on ours.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Sometimes the black eyes get lit up when taking pix, and then they may appear red; red/pink eyes light up and look utterly demonic. :twisted:


----------

